# Have you ever met anyone "famous" ?



## Toomuchstuff (Dec 30, 2017)

Celebrities ? Political figures ? Sports stars ? 

I've never had the urge to go to  autograph sessions or meet and greets of famous people. So my short answer would be no. As for celebrities , someone famous could come up to me and say hi and I wouldn't know them from a hole in the wall !


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes, Will Millar of Irish Rovers fame maintains a home near where I live.


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2017)

John Brodie, Rod McKuen, Lonnie Huitt,Nelson Eddy,Clint Eastwood


----------



## Falcon (Dec 30, 2017)

George Goble  was my flying instructor.

My cousin is Mark Russell  who used to have his own TV  show. 

Met Shirley McClaine when I had to get her signature for  auto insurance.


----------



## IKE (Dec 30, 2017)

Actually met, spoke to or shaken hands with ?.....no.

Seen in person and been a few yards from ?.....yes

1. The deposed and deceased leader of Libya Muammar Gaddafi.

 2. Anthony Quinn when he was in Libya filming the 'Lion of the Desert'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2017)

Saw Lisa Minnelli playing frisbee in the park in the 60s.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 30, 2017)

*Back in 93 or 94 I won a trip to the American Comedy Awards in Los Angeles.  Got to rub elbows, meet or just see many folks from the comedy world.  Met Martin Landau and Tony Curtis.  Had conversations with a few stand up comics of the day, names escape me.  Saw Estelle Getty (sophia on Golden Girls) but it was minutes after walking past her that I realized who she was. She looked so different out of character.  By the time I turned back she was out of sight.   Stood in line in ladie's room next to Ellen and Jamie Leigh Curtis.  Saw many others too.
*


----------



## jujube (Dec 30, 2017)

I got knocked off my feet (literally) by Hulk Hogan at Disney World.  I ran into (literally) Godfrey Cambridge on the fire escape staircase at the newspaper office where I worked.  I kissed John Davidson (if anyone remembers who he was....) after a concert when I was a teenager and I was kissed by Pat Morita at a parade in Honolulu.  Nobody "A-List".


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 30, 2017)

I shook hands with Al Gore when he was vice-president.  The security checks were very thorough, and we were stuck in the 'secure area' for well over an hour.  They put us in a very long line along a rope which Mr Gore walked down.  I was watching him shake hands with the guy after me when Tipper Gore grabbed my hand and said 'hello'.  Took me by total surprise as I didn't know she was there too.  She's very nice looking in person.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

Our governor and former representative Asa Hutchinson was my attorney in a civil case before he got elected to congress. 

I had breakfast with representative Tom Cotton when he was running for senator.

I shook hands with Jerry Lee Lewis at a show In Fort Smith, but I guess that doesn't count because I didn't actual get to know him.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2017)

Have I ever met anyone famous?...YES...Loads..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2017)

When our family was on a summer trip out West in '68, we were staying at the Roosevelt Hotel in Los Angeles for couple days.. I was in the elevator with late character actor,Paul Ford. He played'Mayor Shin" in 'The Music Man'. I was 16 at the time,so'star struck' couldn't say anything to him.When I told my parents and siblings,they had no idea who I was talking about Sue


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 31, 2017)

Rock Hudson had family in the town where I grew up and one of my friends was his cousin. He came to visit his family a number of times and spent some time with them so I got to know him pretty well. He visited the retired gentleman's ranch that was owned by our former neighbors several times when I was there. He was interested in their ranch operation that was created to breed prizewinning animals; he was thinking about doing something similar. He was a nice man and a little shy, not "Rock Hudson" at all.

I've known quite a few famous people in the music business, like Johnny Cash and Kris Kristofferson. I met Rosanne Cash through mutual friends and got to know her well.


----------



## KingsX (Dec 31, 2017)

.

I've never met anyone considered famous.

But my brother was a NASA scientist for 42 years.  

He was one of NASA's last Apollo era scientists to retire.

He was one of the pioneers who created the Apollo lunar receiving analysis lab in Houston.
He even learned to blow glass to create specialty test tubes he needed for the lunar samples.
When he wasn't analyzing moon rocks,  he analyzed meteorites.  He has found diamonds inside
meteorites and discovered the Martian origin of meteorites found in Antarctica.  When he wasn't
in his NASA lab,  he was working with government officials,  helping universities get science grants.


.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 31, 2017)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> I've never met anyone considered famous.
> 
> ...



That sounds interesting. Was he a geologist?


----------



## KingsX (Dec 31, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> That sounds interesting. Was he a geologist?




His PhD was in nuclear geo-chemistry.

When he was a teenager we lived in Odessa, Texas which was a booming oil town.
He wanted to be a geologist for an oil company.  Like most teenagers in the 1950s,
he loved to read science fiction books.  Once he was in college,  the oil boom turned 
to bust, so he altered his major and hooked his star to the upcoming space program.
After a two year post-doctorate at Cal-Tech,  he joined NASA and moved to Houston.
He helped to create what he could only read about in his teenage science fiction books.
NASA gave him a medal made from Apollo 11... same medal given by NASA to all those 
pioneers who helped put the first man on the moon.

Ironically,  his niece is now an oil company geologist.

.


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2017)

Several, Sean Connery, Cyril Cussack, Ava Gardner, all at the same place/film shoot.

Mike.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 31, 2017)

Guy Lombardo, Bert Parks who presided over the Miss America pageant and Prince Andrew and his then wife Fergie.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Also got to meet Rev. Jesse Jackson when he came to town to speak.  *


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 1, 2018)

I shook hands with Bill Clinton when he was on a Presidential Campaign tour.
In retrospect, I'm sorry I did!

HiDesertHal


----------



## acabin42 (Jan 1, 2018)

Went to a concert and had my picture taken with Peter Noone of Herman's Hermits fame


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> His PhD was in nuclear geo-chemistry.
> 
> When he was a teenager we lived in Odessa, Texas which was a booming oil town.
> He wanted to be a geologist for an oil company.  Like most teenagers in the 1950s,
> ...



My dad was in the oil business and I always wanted to be a geologist. 

Sounds like he made the right choice. Good for him. I knew some people at NASA but they were all into propulsion and that kind of stuff, astrophysics I guess is the umbrella term. That never interested me much. His field would have fascinated me.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 1, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> I shook hands with Bill Clinton when he was on a Presidential Campaign tour.
> In retrospect, I'm sorry I did!
> 
> HiDesertHal



Yeah, I met Tricky Dick when he was running for election. No retrospect to it, I had a terrible reaction to him and it was immediate.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 1, 2018)

Shook hands with Jimmy Carter on a rope line at the local airport when he was campaigning (for president, 1976).


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2018)

Shook hands with Ella Grasso campaigning for governor.

Met Art Garfunkel in a restaurant bar when he was teaching math in a nearby town.

Met one of the executive producers of the TV show "Modern Family" at a memorial service of a mutual friend


----------



## KingsX (Jan 1, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> My dad was in the oil business and * I always wanted to be a geologist. *
> 
> Sounds like he made the right choice. Good for him. I knew some people at NASA but they were all into propulsion and that kind of stuff, astrophysics I guess is the umbrella term. That never interested me much. His field would have fascinated me.




Me too !

I took geology courses in college and went on class geology field trips, etc.
But  I left college when I married and moved to another city.

My niece went to UT but received her PhD in England.  Her oil geology work
has taken her all over the world and she lived abroad for awhile.

One of my uncles [long deceased] was an executive for Shell Oil in Odessa, TX.

Another uncle [long deceased]  was an executive for Halliburton Oil in SE Asia.
He lived much of his adult life in Singapore and Australia. 

.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 1, 2018)

I would have loved to do what your niece has done, KingsX. What an exciting life.

Some of my friends are volcano experts. That's something I would have enjoyed, that and earthquakes.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 1, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I would have loved to do what your niece has done, KingsX. What an exciting life.
> 
> Some of my friends are volcano experts. That's something I would have enjoyed, that and earthquakes.




Me too !

I am especially interested in earthquakes.

.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 1, 2018)

The geology department at my school offered a series of courses on earthquakes and volcanology. I took all of them and I could barely stay seated because the videos were so exciting. They actually showed how a volcano formed in the ocean near Iceland (IIRC) by flying helicopters over it and filming the entire process.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 1, 2018)

The closest I got to any famous person was when Mr T was signing autographs at the AF Academy in Colorado. My kids got a picture with him. It was the eighties.
Other than that I've only seen a couple celebs from afar. Mike Tyson at the airport, Ted Kennedy on the campaign trail sometime in the sixties, Gene Shallot a few years ago eating at Friendly's in Vermont. Oh yes, Rhia Pearlman, at the airport in L.A.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm so jealous !  The closest I ever came to meeting someone famous  was ..... when I was talking on the phone with my best friend... and her uncle ---
George Carlin was on the other line.  SO close and yet so far ~~~~ LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 1, 2018)

Jay Leno, John Davidson, Keyshawn Johnson.....I know I'm missing someone, I'll have to think about it some more...


----------



## KingsX (Jan 1, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> The geology department at my school offered a series of courses on earthquakes and volcanology. I took all of them and I could barely stay seated because the videos were so exciting. They actually showed how a volcano formed in the ocean near Iceland (IIRC) by flying helicopters over it and filming the entire process.




Speaking of earthquakes and volcanoes... some think there might be a connection to the moon cycle.

Awesome "supermoon" tonight.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/33768-Awesome-New-Year-Full-Moon?p=749747#post749747

.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Speaking of earthquakes and volcanoes... some think there might be a connection to the moon cycle.
> 
> Awesome "supermoon" tonight.
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me. If the moon influences ocean tides, why not the planet itself?


----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2018)

Too many to mention. As a pilot for United, I flew a lot of non stops from Washington, D.C. or New York to LA and San Francisco. Flying out of D.C., I shook hands with a lot of congressman and women and flying out of New York, I met several celebrities headed to New York to be on a talk show or to perform on stage. Some are more outgoing and social than others. It was nice to have met them all, but I never tripped over myself trying to get a handshake. The F/A's would always check over the manifest to see if they recognized any of the names, especially flying to or from New York. Burt Reynolds was probably one of the more popular stars with the ladies.


----------



## EllieR (Jan 2, 2018)

I have seen some famous people and obtained some autographs.  My brother worked on a movie set and obtained Dean Martin's autograph for me and I have seen President Carter when visiting our town and husband shook hands with him.  Most were singers who performed in our town and I heard a concert by the Rolling Stones from my apartment balcony which sounded like they were next door.  Some of the music performers I saw in person were Roy Orbison, Tom Jones, a few country western singers and rock n roll singers in the past.  Sorry, I can't name then all.


----------



## Victor (Jan 2, 2018)

Met John Inman, actor from Are You Being Served? (British sitcom) shook hands, autograph
Robert Redford on movie set in New Mexico in 80's, took picture.
Charlie Daniels, got autograph (unreadable)
 Wilfred Sellars, philosopher
John Astin from The Addams Family TV show, after a theatre show.

oTHERS...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 2, 2018)

I've heard that if you get a skunk's defensive spray glands removed, they can be a lousy pet.

Harold


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2018)

Well,  You heard wrong  Harry.  I had a veterinary friend who had one and it played like a little kitten.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 3, 2018)

My first singer I saw in person was Patty Page...OK, I'm old...She was the entertainer at my Uncle's night club...She did stop and say hello...LOL...I did see Paul Anka in NYC when my husband's boss,
 brought us to New York, many years ago..at a Restaurant...He did say hello...
Celine Dion in Los Vegas, I was in the second row and she actually waved to me...I do have a Rock Star entertainer cousin, but I won't give the name...He is old now....
The Beach Boys at the PNC center in Jersey...Didn't talk to them though...
My husband was in a singing group, I met Tony Orlando and Dawn (remember them) Singing groups were singing in a huge Armory at the time...Tony was very nice...I didn't talk to Dawn...I wonder what happened to her!!!  I dud see Taylor Swift with my granddaughter, in a concert in Philly.., but of course we couldn't get near her...We went 2 times...
So you want the old groups.....Remember the Oldie but goodies...the songs of the 50's and 6o's . we went to see those groups often...Many are not with us anymore...
I never met an actor or actress...But I'm not a movie person...I hardly go to the movies...  My father in law knew Frank Sinatra before he was famous...But my FIL didn't like him. .He was a gambler
in the area where my in laws lived....Then when he had his fame he lost his friends in Jersey....He was too big to bother...

I did bring my older Granddaughter to see Britney Spears...in Atlantic City...We didn't get near her...And I did see Cher in Philly for my 60th Birthday...My daughter and daughter in law's birthday gift...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 4, 2018)

I met Julia Child,  in 1972-3, when she promoting her 1st book. There were about 30-40 people in the audience, and she cooked an egg dish and gave everybody some. Yup, it was good. I really liked her. I got her autograph. It hangs in my kitchen, where I nuke frozen dinners. I met some other famous types, but now, they just don't sound so famous. I guess fame is "in the eye of the beholder".


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2018)

I have met Tito Jackson and his three sons Taj,Taryll and TJ.

I have also met Jackson Rathbone.


----------



## Lara (Jan 9, 2018)

...Paul Anka sang to me on a stage in FL

...Sandra Oh at a wedding in NC

...Howie Long was my son's baseball coach and his son Chris was on the same team (no, not football)

...Katherine Hepburn was walking alone on a narrow hilltop path along the Potomac River at the Washington Mt. Vernon Estate, VA near D.C. My friend and I were walking toward her (my friend and I stopped for a short conversation about planning a wedding there). She was fun, friendly, delightful, and thoroughly interested in my friends wedding plans.

...Lawrence Welk came over to our table at his restaurant, picked up my baby in his arms and kissed her head. We were there for my mother-in-law to see his restaurant as she had been a life-long fan of his show. It was a thrill for her.

...Bob Barker (nuff said lol)

...Charles Durning at the Highlands Inn in Carmel by the Sea, CA, while my fiancé and I were booking the chapel there. Nice man. Low key.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, "crossed paths with" might be a better way to put it - for me (vs"met")

When I was about 10 yrs old I spent a lot of time at my aunt's house.  Her son/my cousin was in college at OSU and sometimes he would bring 3 friends home to play basketball - *Jerry Lucas, John Havilcek, Bobby Knight.

*In the 1950s a friend of the family worked for people who had a famous guest while I was there - *Ernest Hemingway.
*
In 1976 I stopped in a bookstore to get a Cosmopolitan magazine.  I noticed a man sitting at a table with a stack of books. It was *Alex Haley*, and he soon became quite famous for "Roots".

Saw *Michael Douglas & Catherine Zeta Jones* while walking down the street. They were in town to film some scenes for the movie "Traffic".

Saw *Robert Wagner & Stefanie Powers *at a deli downtown.  They were appearing in a play. Very good looking people (lots of people staring), and they were friendly to folks talking to them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 14, 2018)

I watched Pernell Roberts shooting a scene on a small boat docked in San Francisco, for his series Trapper John, M.D., I assume.  Didn't get close enough to meet.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hmmm. Merry a lot probably don't remember them all. John Wayne, Michael Landon. My uncle did some TV and movies. He did a lot of guest appearances on Bonanza. Played Pat Garret in the movie Chisum with John Wayne. He drove the Corvette in the last season of Route 66. His name was  Glenn Corbett. Not many heard of him, but he was always busy with TV, or the movies. Through him met a lot of people. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse Poynter (Dec 29, 2020)

kteas1 said:


> Hmmm. Merry a lot probably don't remember them all. John Wayne, Michael Landon. My uncle did some TV and movies. He did a lot of guest appearances on Bonanza. Played Pat Garret in the movie Chisum with John Wayne. He drove the Corvette in the last season of Route 66. His name was  Glenn Corbett. Not many heard of him, but he was always busy with TV, or the movies. Through him met a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


O my gosh, Glenn was your uncle? People DO remember him, don't think otherwise!  Great in so many roles, and l personally thought that he was just as good, if not better than George Maharis in R66. I was sorry to learn he had died relatively young.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 30, 2020)

Max Boyce....looked after myself and two friends at Glynneath Rugby Club.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 30, 2020)

Nope


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)

1)   Frankie Avalon ~ 1973, Houston.

2)   Tom Selleck and the entire cast of Magnum, PI... in Hawaii ~ 1982.

3)   Prince at the San Antonio Airport, early 1990s.


----------



## Chet (Dec 30, 2020)

Broderick Crawford would come into the bar we visited once in a while. Never spoke to him.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 30, 2020)

My Mother was related to David Crockett.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

kteas1 said:


> Hmmm. Merry a lot probably don't remember them all. John Wayne, Michael Landon. My uncle did some TV and movies. He did a lot of guest appearances on Bonanza. Played Pat Garret in the movie Chisum with John Wayne. He drove the Corvette in the last season of Route 66. His name was  Glenn Corbett. Not many heard of him, but he was always busy with TV, or the movies. Through him met a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Glenn Corbett had beautiful eyes.  I remember him well, and liked him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Glenn Corbett had beautiful eyes.  I remember him well, and liked him.


He died so young.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

A few.  Some planned & some by chance.

As one of those "child prodigy" musicians, I had to take photo sessions with some celebrities - George Burns, Debbie Reynolds. Ms. Reynolds wasn't shy, but I was - at 16.  Before the photo, she grabbed my arm, put it around her & said,_ "Hey...you NEVER stand next to a beautiful woman without touching her."_ LOL!!!

I was at the TV studio for more photos with the cast of "Green Acres." I've always loved animals, so when I was wandering around the studio, I found that huge pig that was on the show. I sat on the floor & he sat next to me. After an hour, the photographer found me & said, _"Where the hell have you been; we've been looking for you for an hour; ya know how much time costs here?"_ Well....no, I didn't know, & didn't care; I'd rather spend time with an animal than most people, anyway.

When I was around 20, I drove to Las Vegas with friends. We arrived at 2am & were walking around the casino at Ceasar's Palace. I saw Lorne Greene chatting with George Burns. A couple of teen-age girls walked by & one of them said, _"Ooooh, George, you're so sexy._" Lorne said, _"Hey....what about me?"_ All of us LOL'd.

23 years ago, I flew to Youngstown, OH for my cousin's wedding. The flight stopped in Houston, TX for a couple of hours. I was in the restroom washing my hands & Brian Dennehy walked in. We chatted for a minute. I remember thinking, "Even when he smiles, he looks like he's angry."

I was on a lunch break from work & I was sitting in my car in front of a health food store. I noticed a guy parked next to me sitting in his car. He was slumped down in the seat with his head down, also eating.  A couple of girls walked by his car & started giggling; they recognized him - Dennis Weaver. He signed a napkin for them, then looked at me, frustrated. I said to him, "Well, nice try at not being recognized."

I was in a restaurant with my girlfriend. David Soul walked in, dressed exactly as he dressed on "Starsky & Hutch;" that brown jacket & blue jeans. My girlfriend really liked him & she wanted an autograph.  I said maybe she shouldn't bother him. She couldn't resist. He was really nice; he autographed a napkin & wrote "Much Joy, Andrea" on it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 30, 2020)

After an Alice Cooper concert, my girlfriend and I were hanging out near the stage, waiting for the crowd to thin out so we could leave. I started checking out some of the equipment that was being taken down and someone held out a cable to me and said "Would you mind holding this right here for a second? Thanks." It was Vincent Furnier aka Alice Cooper. Guess he thought I was part of the electronics crew.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

What instrument did/do you play @win231?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2020)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Have you ever met anyone "famous" ?



Engineer Bill, at a shopping center parking lot event.
Richard Nixon, at a parking lot speech at TRW, where my mom worked.
Alan Jackson, country-western singer, his appearance at the Cocky Bull.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What instrument did/do you play @win231?


I was a pianist from age 4 to 17.  I started playing again 5 years ago (just for fun; not work)


----------



## oldman (Jan 1, 2021)

My wife and I went to California back in1993 with another couple that were friends of ours. We started by flying into San Francisco and stayed there for a few days so they could tour the Wharf, ride the cable cars and take the trip out to Alcatraz.

My friend is an avid golfer, so as we drove down the PCH, we just had to drive through Pebble Beach Golf Club. We parked in the lot opposite the Pro Shop because he wanted to go inside and buy a few souvenirs. When we exited the car and started walking over to the shop, there was a practice green for putting. On the green was pro golfer, Greg Norman. We saw all kinds of cameras set up and later learned that there was going to be a big tournament that weekend, which was also Super Bowl weekend.

OK, so when we had just opened the door to the Pro Shop, there were two gentlemen coming out. I immediately recognized the one as Jack Nicklaus and when the other one faced me, I then recognized him as Clint Eastwood. I said hi to Clint as he faced me, smiled and said hello. I quickly asked Jack if he was going to give Clint some lessons and he told me he didn’t need any lessons. I never thought Clint would be a golfer.


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2021)

Just local media personalities.


----------



## Jim W. (Jan 1, 2021)

I shook hands with G. Gordon Liddy once after he spoke at the University of Central Florida in the early 80's and got a poster of him advertising the event autographed.

I gave Howard Schnellenberger a ride from the airport to an office building downtown to attend a meeting. He coached the Miami Hurricanes to a National Championship in 1983, had coached the Baltimore Colts and recruited Joe Namath to Alabama for Bear Bryant.

Shook hands with Doc Severinsen when he did a free show at a bandshell in a downtown park.



NancyNGA said:


> I watched Pernell Roberts shooting a scene on a small boat docked in San Francisco, for his series Trapper John, M.D., I assume.  Didn't get close enough to meet.


I am supposed to be related to him. From what I understand, my paternal grandmother was a cousin of his.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2021)

I grew up in the same neighborhood as Frankie Avalon, Fabian, and Bobby Rydell. I got to meet them a lot and Bobby married a girl in my sister's high school class. I got to meet Johnny Mathis and Nate King Cole and my Mom got to kiss Dean Martin.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 1, 2021)

kteas1 said:


> Hmmm. Merry a lot probably don't remember them all. John Wayne, Michael Landon. My uncle did some TV and movies. He did a lot of guest appearances on Bonanza. Played Pat Garret in the movie Chisum with John Wayne. He drove the Corvette in the last season of Route 66. His name was  Glenn Corbett. Not many heard of him, but he was always busy with TV, or the movies. Through him met a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I remember Glenn Corbett.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, but most were patients of mine.  Doris Day and I became good friends.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2021)

Probably the most "famous" person I ever met was Sam Walton...the founder of Walmart.  I used to go down to Bentonville, AK., every few months to assist in any major IT upgrades that corporation was doing.  One time, during the mid 1980's, they had a major upgrade of their main processors, and I spent about a week helping.  Sam checked in a few times to see how things were going, and when we had it all done, he took us all out to a local steak house for a great dinner.  We chatted for an hour or two, and he was a really nice guy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> 1)   Frankie Avalon ~ 1973, Houston.
> 
> 2)   Tom Selleck and the entire cast of Magnum, PI... in Hawaii ~ 1982.
> 
> 3)   Prince at the San Antonio Airport, early 1990s.


I forgot that we went to a live performance by some of the professional dancers of Dancing With The Stars and spotted Drew Scott (HGTV) a few seats behind us.   McAllen, Texas  2017

And lastly, we saw Tio Los Panchos (long story) perform in McAllen, Texas.  _*Los Panchos are regarded as one of the top musical trios of all time and one of the most influential Latin American artists of all time.*_


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 1, 2021)

Tom Gaddis who wrote Bird Man of Alcatraz.  He helped me get my first article in the Oregonian about the murders my brother committed.  Barnaby Conrad, who wrote, Matador and Time Is All We Have.  Steve Allen, Anita Clay Kornfeld.    I used to go to writers' conferences in Santa Barbara.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2021)

*I forgot to mention that I got to meet JFK when he was running for President. There was a parade near my school and the Nun's let us all go to the parade and he shook my hand.*


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 7, 2021)

In my line of work I get to meet and photograph quite a few. Not many globally famous but a few - and a lot that are more locally famous. 

A few you may have heard of from the last couple of years.

Prince Charles
Prince Harry
Sir Ian McKellen
Carl Fogarty
Lionel Richie
Jools Holland
Peter Kay


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

In both hubs and mine line of work we meet and work with celebrities every day... not me now, I took early retirement at 62, but hubs still very much involved...and has been for over 40 years


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In both hubs and mine line of work we meet and work with celebrities every day... not me now, I too early retirement, but hubs still very much involved...a nd has been for over 40 years


In the line of work I did, and my involvement in a couple non profits now, I have met and still meet a lot of "famous" people.
Some became friends over the years, especially if you include sports figures.
I cannot go through the list here for obvious reasons.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> In the line of work I did, and my involvement in a couple non profits now, I have met and still meet a lot of "famous" people.
> Some became friends over the years, especially if you include sports figures.
> I cannot go through the list here for obvious reasons.


well we actually work in Showbiz...or again,  I should say just hubs now... but of course I don't like to go through name dropping , or couldn't possibly even remember everyone we've worked with or met  throughout the years .. however that said, we do have or had people who are well known in various fields of the arts living near us.. famous band members, to singers, and authors and TV personalities..

It's not something aside from a few close friends on this forum in private conversation that I've ever discussed in public...


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well we actually work in Showbiz...or again,  I should say just hubs now... but of course I don't like to go through name dropping , or couldn't possibly even remember everyone we've worked with or met  throughout the years .. however that said, we do have or had people who are well known in various fields of the arts living near us.. famous band members, to singers, and authors and TV personalities..
> 
> It's not something aside from a few close friends on this forum in private conversation that I've ever discussed in public...


Exactly. I need to keep my relative anonymity in the on-line world.
I cannot possibly go through a list of people or my personal involvement because there is a level of trust and professionalism I have to adhere to.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Exactly. I need to keep my relative anonymity in the on-line world.
> I cannot possibly go through a list of people or my personal involvement because there is a level of trust and professionalism I have to adhere to.


precisely....


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 7, 2021)

Not many.  Names that come to mind are Louis Armstrong, Henry Mancini, Ahmad Jamal, Oscar Peterson, et. al.  As a teenager, my buddies and I would save our shekels, drive up to Chicago on weekends and go to the London House jazz club and restaurant.  We held down a lot of jobs to be able to do that sort of thing, given that the London House was one of the premier "in places" for jazz musicians and aficionados at the time.  Also sat next to a well-known politician, now deceased (and who shall remain nameless), who ran for president and lost.  What an asshole.   Saw Jimmy Stewart in the Atlanta airport with his wife.  He was a class act, not to mention a good and brave leader of men in WWII.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 7, 2021)

Didn't "quote" meet him, but was only several feet from Richard Nixon's limo, he was waving out of the sunroof and I saw Pat Nixon in the back seat. This was in 1972 in Ohio when he was running for re-election.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 7, 2021)

In late May of 1988 I was in NYC. It was Sunday night and the Tony Awards were being held in the Marriott Marquee Hotel in Times Square. I didn't know that, I just saw a crowd of people standing around a perimeter of police barricades and several NYPD officers standing inside the barricade, so I walked up to have a look.

The ceremony was just ending and several well known actors started coming out to get into their limousines. I saw Angela Lansbury, Jackie Mason and John Lithgow who, rather than get into a limo, squeezed between a barricade and the wall of the hotel not three or four feet from me, then walked up to Broadway, turned the corner and was gone.

I wish I had said something to him.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2021)

This sometimes comes to my mind.  Living in the East Village, (one million years ago) left my apartment for an early meeting (had to leave around 5am).  Walked west to get train on sixth avenue. A shoe store, on North Side of W. 8th St before sixth had an unusually beautiful window display. Stopped to admire.  Saw by window reflection someone else join me to look.  Reflection was that of Yoko Ono.  Knew she & John lived in West Village.  We looked a few moments more with no acknowledgement of the other.  We left in separate directions.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

I ran 'head on'  into George  and Barbara Bush at the GRB Convention Ctr.,  in downtown Houston one evening several years ago.  I was near a back elevator in the building where Secret Service had ushered them.   As they got off the elevator,   we all exchanged "hellos" ....


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2021)

When I was going through a stash of photos I found, I came upon this one taken in 1983. 
My mom and I took a trip to Vermont and visited Plymouth which is the hometown of U.S. President Calvin Coolidge. We met his son John (who has passed on now) and my mom took my picture with him. She sent it to him when we had it developed. He autographed it and sent it back. John has a mention on Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Coolidge


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 12, 2021)

That is soooo cool Deb.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> When I was going through a stash of photos I found, I came upon this one taken in 1983.
> My mom and I took a trip to Vermont and visited Plymouth which is the hometown of U.S. President Calvin Coolidge. We met his son John (who has passed on now) and my mom took my picture with him. She sent it to him when we had it developed. He autographed it and sent it back. John has a mention on Wikipedia:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Coolidge
> ...


Does it_ feel _like almost 40 years ago ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Does it_ feel _like almost 40 years ago ?


In some ways, yes. In others, no.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> In some ways, yes. In others, no.


I've been in southern Vermont but not up north by Plymouth.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2021)

I did have the opportunity to meet JFK before he became President.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 12, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I did have the opportunity to meet JFK before he became President.


Coooool.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 12, 2021)

Because I seldom get out much, I’ve thought, if I were to meet “in the flesh” any of the “celebrities” I see in movies, T V shows, etc. even politicians, I would be stunned. Surprised that ”He/She is actually REAL! A 3 dimensional flesh and blood person! Heck, I thought they were just two dimensional computerized characters!”

I would not be thrilled at meeting any of them, after all, being a celebrity does not make one more special than anyone else.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 12, 2021)

Bob Dylan, ("at the Bitter End" on Bleaker street sometime in the early 60's.
Harry Chapin, (At his home on Long Island) 
Happy and Artie Traum, (at the Woodstock Playhouse in upstate NY. around late 1972 I think)
John Daly (Golfer...came to our Florida home to discuss some business deal with the wife)
Then there was the time I got into a short fight with Robert Kennedy's son David.. but that's another story.


----------

